# hello



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm George.
I have kept a few pet mice for several years now and find them to be great creatures to look after.
I've been looking at stepping up to breeding and had this site recommended to me.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi George, nice to see you on here!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ello you

:welcomeany

So glad you joined up George.
There's a wealth of info around here.

Post often 
xx


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hey honey! x x x


----------

